# Fantastic article on yard design



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Recently I was designing my first yard and came across this great article.
I figured this time of year with so many people new to the hobby I'd post it up for reference.

The article is just something I found, nothing to do with me but I found it so helpfull. It gives a basic plan and a really good explanation of everything a yard should contain.

http://www.housatonicrr.com/yard_des.html

Hopefully it helps one or two.

- Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Joe ... nice link. I think we've had reference to that here before, but a nice reminder.

For future Search hits:

yard design
yard layout
turnout types
turnout design
switch types
turnout diagram


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Wonderful read. The links page is a treasure trove as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Joe Fullager said:


> Recently I was designing my first yard and came across this great article.
> I figured this time of year with so many people new to the hobby I'd post it up for reference.
> 
> The article is just something I found, nothing to do with me but I found it so helpfull. It gives a basic plan and a really good explanation of everything a yard should contain.
> ...


Yea I've posted that link several times, I used that info quite a bit in my learning process.


----------

